# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Impossible de se connecter  l'hote:7777

## sondo

Bonjour  tous,

J'ai Oracle 10g. J'ai suivis la procdure de Cette page pour l'installation.
J'ai remarqu qu'aprs avoir install apex je n'arrive plus  me connecter sur l'invite de commande sqlplus / as sysdba : erreur d'adaptateur de protocole.
J'ai donc j'ai utilis sql+ pour les requtes. 
Arriv  cet script : 

```

```

sql signal que l'utilisateur apex_public_user n'existe pas. Je l'ai donc cre manuellement.
Quand je tente de me connecter  http://hote:7777/pls/apex/apex_admin ca ne marche pas.
Pouvez-vous m'aider?
Merci.

----------

